# Comfort Control Module?



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

Does anyone happen to know much about the Comfort Control Module? I'm looking specifically for the location of the wires that go to the dome lights. It would be the wire that powers them when the doors are opened or the car is unlocked. I plan to reveal the reason for this when my little project is complete.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Comfort Control Module? (vr6ninja)*

Did a little searching, not much help. Without knowing your intent makes it a bit harder. Wiring paths can be found using a Bentley manual. Not sure if it will show the domelight wiring (I do not have a Bentley) Don't forget that there are several things that can be done (modded) by recoding through a vag-com.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Comfort Control Module? (eurocarzrule44)*

Yeah I've been intending on buying a Bentley manual but just haven't wanted to spend the money yet.
So far the best location I know of is in the pillar were all the wires to the headliner go, I'd prefer to find a better location but I may just feed the wires there.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Comfort Control Module? (vr6ninja)*

Ya, you could run up either the A or B pillar. I would probably run the A piller if it were me. Starting at the overhead point, pull the domelight/sunroof switch cover off and feed straight forward to the windscreen then tuck the wires along the headliner against the windscreen then down one side (right or left) of the A pillers. I think this could be done without having to remove the A piller trim and if you stay on the windscreen side the wires should not interfere with the side cutrtain air bag. If you r&r the visors you could gently pull the front edge of the headliner to tuck the wires in, at that location.
B piller would work but you would have to make sure the wiring would not interfere with the roof slides.
Keep us posted


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Comfort Control Module? (eurocarzrule44)*

I plan to, unfortunately everything has been put on hold till Thursday. I have a midterm and homework so hopefully by next weekend, the project will be revealed...


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Comfort Control Module? (vr6ninja)*

checked the bentley....couldn't find anything for once


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Comfort Control Module? (diive4sho)*

So, with nothing in the Bentley. It is time to head to a local Library to check shop manuals.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Comfort Control Module? (eurocarzrule44)*

I managed to find something and I don't think it's worth digging to get to the location unless I can find out where the wire goes from the CCM to the Dome Lights.
I ran across it on a website that has photos included with the parts its quite handy actually. There are two units it looks to me like the one under the seat is the CCM and the one by the rear wheel well is the Motion Sensor Control Unit.
The website requires an account but it's free similar to the accounts we have on the forums here. Great site I think it's the European parts which can be a bugger but I could be wrong.
Alarm System 
Wiring Harness
Thanks for your help, I hope to have some time today to work on it and I'll let you all know where I find the wire to tap into. Not having time is the disadvantages of being a college student who works part time, and some how manages to squeeze in a social life...


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Comfort Control Module? (vr6ninja)*

sounds like me.....fulltime college student...running my own business with a part time job on the side...and still have time for a small social life....


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

Well I spent from noonish to 11 at night searching for the wire and working on the mod. At the point of giving up on finding it and suddenly running across it. Down at the kick plate on the driver's side there's a red harness along with a slew of others, in the harness there's a red/yellow wire in the center row and there's a grey/white wire in the bottom row.
Hopefully I will be finished Thursday but could be as late as the end of next weekend...


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Comfort Control Module? (vr6ninja)*

any hints as to what this special project is???


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Comfort Control Module? (diive4sho)*

Even better when I get a chance tonight to take some picts and maybe a video I'll post them... I just finished a few hours ago.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok so it looks better then in the picts but as ya already probably know they run off the dome lights with the lock and unlock...

















Here's the wires I had to deal with....








I took a video but I don't feel like dealing with uploading that tonight...


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Comfort Control Module? (vr6ninja)*

I knew it!....ha ha ha I didn't want to spiol it for you though....what kind on led's did you end up using?
Might want to consider an SMC Luxeon to rid it from the dark areas that the narrow angle's give you....I'm assuming that's what you used


_Modified by diive4sho at 11:47 AM 11-11-2007_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Comfort Control Module? (diive4sho)*

you should post a DIY for this....get the DIY section goin for the allroad forum since I'm slackin


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Comfort Control Module? (diive4sho)*

I did take pictures so wen ever I get time I probably will I was curious to see the interest in it first...
I just used a single 5mm LED in each door handle...


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Comfort Control Module? (vr6ninja)*

I did think about sanding the LED in order to diffuse the light a little more which I might try later I just wanted to get it done since it was becoming a bigger project then planned.
Do you have more info on the SMC Luxeon LEDs?
Because of the way these door handles mount there is only one place that's really easy to mount an LED so that's what I went with...


_Modified by vr6ninja at 10:50 PM 11/11/2007_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Comfort Control Module? (vr6ninja)*

you could get a another 5mm with a phosphorescent coating .....it makes it glow 360 degrees so that you get no dark areas...or a high flux surface mount....or a wide angle led....there are a ton of options so it's hard to say that one certain thing would be...PM me if you want some info on them...


_Modified by diive4sho at 1:02 AM 11-12-2007_


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Comfort Control Module? (diive4sho)*

what about high power leds (similar to the luxeon's) mounted to a flexable, adhesive backed strip......you're giving me ideas....this is bad....can you take a pic of how you mounted you leds....I think this would work the best.....it would be like a piece of tape that has leds on it that you could just tape to the backside of the handle..and they have wires running out the side to power the leds.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Like this but thinner...and smaller leds..










_Modified by diive4sho at 1:20 AM 11-12-2007_


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Comfort Control Module? (diive4sho)*

So here's the video I mentioned It's not that great but what can you expect from a night time video from a house hold camcorder...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=as3fEMmd7nI
And here's a photo of how I mounted the LED, the idea here was to keep the handle as close to stock as possible including not feeling anything, so the LED only pokes out of the hole to where they stop tapering.
I drilled a hole with the slider of the handle in the mounted position, I just used a regular drill bit nothing fancy and plowed through all 3 pieces, the bracket in the door, the casted part, and the actual handle all at once to keep the hole aligned.








I then proceeded to put one of those LED retainer clips in between the casted piece and the handle. After soldering the wire to the led, as pictured. I wrapped the wires with electrical tape then put the led through the back side of the handle, after remounting the handle to the door of course, until the LED clicked into the retainer clip. You barely see the LED when you look up under it and can't feel it when opening the door.








I'll try to do a DIY but it'll have to wait until my two midterms this week are finished. Unless I've got a real bad case of procrastination and am dying for an excuse.


----------

